# Big House



## Rebeccasuth (Jun 18, 2012)

After a ridiculously long drive yesterday, I went to this place with a few other explorers. The place was pretty strange. . . It looked like the process of packing up and moving had been started, plates and cups in boxes etc but then they just stopped? Keys, letters from the bank, children’s vaccination requests, equine vaccination records, membership letters. . . so much personal things that surely wouldn’t have been deliberately left. Just makes you think.




Untitled by Rebecciinabox, on Flickr




Untitled by Rebecciinabox, on Flickr




Untitled by Rebecciinabox, on Flickr




Untitled by Rebecciinabox, on Flickr




Untitled by Rebecciinabox, on Flickr




Untitled by Rebecciinabox, on Flickr




Untitled by Rebecciinabox, on Flickr




Untitled by Rebecciinabox, on Flickr




Untitled by Rebecciinabox, on Flickr




Untitled by Rebecciinabox, on Flickr




Untitled by Rebecciinabox, on Flickr




Untitled by Rebecciinabox, on Flickr




Untitled by Rebecciinabox, on Flickr




Untitled by Rebecciinabox, on Flickr




Untitled by Rebecciinabox, on Flickr




Untitled by Rebecciinabox, on Flickr




Untitled by Rebecciinabox, on Flickr




Untitled by Rebecciinabox, on Flickr




Untitled by Rebecciinabox, on Flickr




Untitled by Rebecciinabox, on Flickr




Untitled by Rebecciinabox, on Flickr




Untitled by Rebecciinabox, on Flickr




Untitled by Rebecciinabox, on Flickr




Untitled by Rebecciinabox, on Flickr




Untitled by Rebecciinabox, on Flickr


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 18, 2012)

Wow! What a find, the drive was worth it! Thos old maps! 
Blimey I bet that bell contraption made a racket! Thanks for sharing


----------



## eggbox (Jun 18, 2012)

As you say, makes you think; why would such a fantastic pile just be left to rot, together with personal and valuable contents.


----------



## abel101 (Jun 18, 2012)

brilliant place 
I bet you spent a few hours looking around in here, good job


----------



## Rebeccasuth (Jun 18, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> Wow! What a find, the drive was worth it! Thos old maps!
> Blimey I bet that bell contraption made a racket! Thanks for sharing



I persuaded my flatmate to come and she made a racket on the piano


----------



## night crawler (Jun 18, 2012)

Well worth the time that.


----------



## Silent Hill (Jun 18, 2012)

Hard to imagine what went on. One of life's little mysteries.

Lovely find and well worth the road trip.


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jun 18, 2012)

Very impressive worth the drive by a mile .


----------



## lost (Jun 18, 2012)

It's not often I hear a tune played on an abandoned piano, it's usually just a key mash.
You got some nice photos on the phone.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jun 18, 2012)

this is lovely, what a great find..love the piano..cracking photos.


----------



## Headflux (Jun 18, 2012)

Great find! Love the photos.


----------



## Stussy (Jun 18, 2012)

This house is absolutely amazing inside, not much of a looker outside, but its the best house explore I have ever done! Excellent pics!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jun 18, 2012)

Fab, this is one for the list when we get around that way! Wanted to see this place for a while now, it looks like a fantastic explore, thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 18, 2012)

Strange but very interesting find,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 18, 2012)

Your photos make this place even more of a must see 




Lucky Pants said:


> Very impressive worth the drive by a mile .



Yeah maybe after operation TOWIE we should do a Braveheart in July


----------



## whitelaw (Jun 18, 2012)

In some places, it is almost as if life suddenly, and inexplicably just stopped. Don't tell me that abandoned places do not have a soul - an essence of their own, they do. Like the haunting "Horder's House" so beautifully recorded on this site, this place seems to exude sadness and, perhaps, love of times past. 

What really makes me angry is when people break into these places, and for no other reason than wanton destruction, trash the place. I found a derelict church not long ago (sadly, with no camera to hand). In it was a Fr Willis organ (Organ enthusiasts will understand the significance of this.) Well, in it WAS a Fr Willis. All the metal pipework was long gone as was all the lead from the pneumatic action. The rest of the instrument had been unsuccessfully torched! I don't mind admitting, I stood there with tears in my eyes at the sight. It does make me despair of humankind, it really does. 

Thank you for this excellent post.


----------



## perjury saint (Jun 18, 2012)

Mmmm... Very nice indeed!


----------



## Rebeccasuth (Jun 18, 2012)

whitelaw said:


> this place seems to exude sadness and, perhaps, love of times past.
> .



The two slumped down chairs beside the fire place just look like an old tired couple. Sad.


----------



## eggbox (Jun 18, 2012)

whitelaw said:


> In some places, it is almost as if life suddenly, and inexplicably just stopped. Don't tell me that abandoned places do not have a soul - an essence of their own, they do. Like the haunting "Horder's House" so beautifully recorded on this site, this place seems to exude sadness and, perhaps, love of times past.
> 
> What really makes me angry is when people break into these places, and for no other reason than wanton destruction, trash the place. I found a derelict church not long ago (sadly, with no camera to hand). In it was a Fr Willis organ (Organ enthusiasts will understand the significance of this.) Well, in it WAS a Fr Willis. All the metal pipework was long gone as was all the lead from the pneumatic action. The rest of the instrument had been unsuccessfully torched! I don't mind admitting, I stood there with tears in my eyes at the sight. It does make me despair of humankind, it really does.
> 
> Thank you for this excellent post.



We see some wonderful buildings on the forum, but for me the most fascinating, absorbing part is imagining the people who lived, learned or worked there.


----------



## Foz77 (Jun 24, 2012)

eggbox said:


> As you say, makes you think; why would such a fantastic pile just be left to rot, together with personal and valuable contents.



Maybe it was like "The Amityville Horror" and they just had to leave...right now


----------



## nelly (Jun 24, 2012)

Very nice, love it


----------



## evilnoodle (Jun 24, 2012)

Wow. Fantastic. And what amazing views this place has!


----------



## megaangelic (Jun 25, 2012)

I've been trying to figure out where this place is for a very long time.. seeing this report renewed my interest. 

While looking I stumbled across this... for a moment I thougt I was too late! :-D


----------



## BadBatz (Jun 25, 2012)

Thats ace, the key shot does it for me, weird thing in a weird place. LOVE it.


----------

